# Has anyone taken the EMT program at UCLA? ucla center for prehospital care



## matt323 (Feb 10, 2015)

I cannot find any feedback/ reviews on google about UCLA's EMT program. If you have taken the EMT course at UCLA, what was your experience? Thank you.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Feb 10, 2015)

matt323 said:


> I cannot find any feedback/ reviews on google about UCLA's EMT program. If you have taken the EMT course at UCLA, what was your experience? Thank you.



I gained my ALS qualifications in the UK military and through different providers... my situation meant that when I moved to the US I basically had to start 'from scratch', so I attended this course...benefitting from previous courses that had already covered the same material I can compare my previous training to this....

-my main program director was a very nice guy, very approachable/knowledgeable and good instructor.
-another instructor was VERY arrogant and I made a formal complaint about him to his face and also to the program director, I also witnessed 3 other people make a complaint about him during my time there, mostly females 
-the 'instructors' who aided in the practical training left alot to be desired. one looked around 23 and actually made the statement to the class 'ive pretty much seen everything and done everything in paramedicine'...I looked around to see if anyone else was shocked as I was...there wasn't anyone.
-class was mostly made of graduates who's main mission was for PA or med school

For me it was a means to an end...I didn't personally learn anything from the course and found the 'practical' sessions VERY poor. If you want to get the card and move up fast to paramedic I'd recommend it- it is what it is, for me it was a choice between 3 week course or MONTHS at a college, which would have been ridiculous given my previous British qualifications- NOT that Im superman, just sucks having to repeat the same stuff.


----------



## matt323 (Feb 10, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> I gained my ALS qualifications in the UK military and through different providers... my situation meant that when I moved to the US I basically had to start 'from scratch', so I attended this course...benefitting from previous courses that had already covered the same material I can compare my previous training to this....
> 
> -my main program director was a very nice guy, very approachable/knowledgeable and good instructor.
> -another instructor was VERY arrogant and I made a formal complaint about him to his face and also to the program director, I also witnessed 3 other people make a complaint about him during my time there, mostly females
> ...




What year did you attend?


----------



## irishboxer384 (Feb 11, 2015)

2013 i believe, took my nremt a year later due to the fact i wasnt trying for employment in the US, passed first time no issues. i think the course is good for passing nremt as their tests are similar


----------



## gonefishing (Feb 11, 2015)

matt323 said:


> I cannot find any feedback/ reviews on google about UCLA's EMT program. If you have taken the EMT course at UCLA, what was your experience? Thank you.


I took my LA county cert class there.  Very arrogant.  Like other poster said,
alot of graduates going for P.A. or just taking it for the experience.  Save your money and do a JC or ROP program.


----------



## Kathryn Miller (Feb 17, 2015)

I took it last year (2014). I took the accelerated course that only lasted 30 days. It was very challenging with the amount of information but great teachers, a study group, and a lot of determination made it worth it.

 I loved the course and I'm on great terms with the people I met there. I took it through the GI Bill which was fantastic as the course is pricey. I would definitely recommend the course if you are familiar with the material or a good student that learns quickly. The learning resources that came with the class were extremely helpful. 

Also a couple of the instructors help write EMT national testing questions so our test were awesome practice for the NREMT. I passed the first try!


----------



## irishboxer384 (Feb 18, 2015)

That looks like a blatant advertisement.


----------



## DieselBolus (Feb 20, 2015)

While I don't necessarily disagree, the program has no problem filling its spots and likely isn't going to devote its time to shilling on a forum.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Feb 20, 2015)

DieselBolus said:


> While I don't necessarily disagree, the program has no problem filling its spots and likely isn't going to devote its time to shilling on a forum.



They have done in the past


----------



## DieselBolus (Feb 21, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> They have done in the past


Citation?


----------



## irishboxer384 (Feb 21, 2015)

DieselBolus said:


> Citation?



https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110205175437AARWVEc

there were a few others i found a few years ago but cant remember where they are


----------



## DieselBolus (Feb 21, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110205175437AARWVEc
> 
> there were a few others i found a few years ago but cant remember where they are



She was forthright about who she was, and made absolutely zero value judgments about the program. She merely called it competitive. I don't really think that's advertising.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Feb 21, 2015)

DieselBolus said:


> She was forthright about who she was, and made absolutely zero value judgments about the program. She merely called it competitive. I don't really think that's advertising.



I was alluding more to the point they do bother to use somewhat dubious things as yahoo answers


----------



## DieselBolus (Feb 21, 2015)

Still not shilling in the least..


----------



## luke_31 (Feb 21, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> I was alluding more to the point they do bother to use somewhat dubious things as yahoo answers


How was it dubious to answer a question that someone posted on yahoo answers. It's a lot better that someone who actually knows the program answered, than someone who doesn't know the program as well as someone who is a part of the selection process.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Feb 21, 2015)

DieselBolus said:


> Still not shilling in the least..



not in that case, but if they are using yahoo answers, (combined with the above posts), then it points to the idea they aren't as unlikely to participate in 'shilling' as you suggest


----------



## DieselBolus (Feb 21, 2015)

Sounds like you just have it out for UCLA man. Youre assuming that the above poster isn't just an pleased former student, and that a very earnest yahoo answers post where someone describes what they are looking for in medic students is somehow an advertisement. 

That yahoo answers post is one of the first google results and provides a lot of information. Nothing dubious at all.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Feb 21, 2015)

DieselBolus said:


> Sounds like you just have it out for UCLA man. Youre assuming that the above poster isn't just an pleased former student, and that a very earnest yahoo answers post where someone describes what they are looking for in medic students is somehow an advertisement.
> 
> That yahoo answers post is one of the first google results and provides a lot of information. Nothing dubious at all.



lol im not assuming anything, im just pointing out what it looks/sounds like to me. seen it done with multi million dollar companies and a ucla program is no different


----------

